# is this rock safe?



## Frank H (Mar 11, 2013)

I liked a few different rocks at the local RCP brick and block store. Not sure if they are ideal for African Cichlids or if they are even safe. I took pictures with my cell phone so I could bring them home and study.

First is labled rubble baja cresta. I think the colors would contrast with my pool filter sand and black background well.










Next is Pot Rocks. I liked the looks and liked that they have odd shapes and holes/crevices that would help with the cave building process.



















I also liked the black lava rock. I liked that it is light weight.










Sienna looked pretty cool too. they were long skinny rocks that would be easy to stack into some caves too.










I also liked a few different ones that looked just like big river rocks.



















They didnt know what texas holey rock is and had nothing that resembled it.

Prices were anywhere from $.10 to .20 cents a pound.

My tank supply is slowly coming together. Rocks and plants are next on the list.

Do you think that these rocks pictured above are safe? I stayed away from anything that felt soft or flaky, or if it had any rust or sparkly metals.

Thanks for any comments or suggestions.

Frank


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I think any of the above rocks will be just fine in your tank. They will look a bit different went wet so you may want to consider viewing them that way before buying.

I find that rocks won't always remain the color they are when new as they tend to grow 'stuff' on them. I let nature take its course and don't bother cleaning mine once they are in the tank.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

I have rocks similar to the third picture. It stacks well and makes a natural reef like look.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I like the last ones, but I'd use any of those in my tanks except the pot and lava rock...too rough. The fish are prone to injuries from bashing into the rocks.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Dec 14, 2009)

Without throwing all this geology science out, I'll just say if it looks rusty Dont use it. It'll probably leach out metals. A lot of what is shown us granitic. It can vary in makeup, but the rust is a good indicator


----------



## Frank H (Mar 11, 2013)

I had thought of the rough rock being a problem then thought about how sharp coral can be.. I think i like the pot rock best.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

The lava rock will have some very sharp parts - sharp as a splinter of glass. I wouldn't use it in a tank. Fish that live with coral are adapted to it and it's a different kind of sharp than lava.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Coral does hurt the fish. On a positive note, fish usually recover quickly from scrapes and eye injuries caused by rocks fairly quickly and without medication if they are otherwise healthy. I might choose calmer, less aggressive fish for the tank though.


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

I like the ones labeled "Southwest" but this is largely just personal preference.


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

Yael said:


> The lava rock will have some very sharp parts - sharp as a splinter of glass. I wouldn't use it in a tank. Fish that live with coral are adapted to it and it's a different kind of sharp than lava.


Just ensure you go over the sharp edges with a file, dull up the points. I have 2 large (vertical) lava rocks in my tank


----------



## thecichlidwhisperer (Mar 22, 2013)

I agree with the sharp edges, file, or sand, them down. I would avoid any of the rocks that may have iron in them.


----------



## Yael (Nov 25, 2012)

That rock in the pic isn't just lava - it's also full of gas holes so there's a ton of little sharp edges - good traps for crud too. The air holes are what makes it light. It's really more like frothy obsidian.


----------



## Frank H (Mar 11, 2013)

Well I went with the pot rock. (Dont mind the scratches on the glass, ordered new tank today). 135lbs at $.36 a pound. Thought it was 18 cents but when you hand pick through their pile they double the price. Right now its sitting in a very low bleach mixture. Tank wont be here till Wednesday so I have 5 days to bleach soak, rinse, soak in dechlor, rinse, then let the rock dry.

Is there any tests I can do to the water to check if the rock is high in iron or any other contaminants?


----------

